# 1/8 peep with a 29mm scope?



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you are running a 1/8 peep with a 29mm scope? I have a CBE Tek Target that I run with the bar fully extended. I just recently purchased a 29mm scope and am wondering if a 1/8 peep would be too big. I just ordered a 1/8 specialty archery threaded peep without really thinking or testing one out (real smart of me). Also, I am going to be putting it on a Pro Comp Elite Xl. Would a 45 degree peep work? Thanks

-Brett


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

It depends on a number of things but yes I think a 1/8 peep would be a bit large. Luckily they are cheap so just try it out for yourself. You generally want to see just a little room around your scope housing through the peep.


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. What size would you recommend? I was afraid it might be a little big. What about the 45 degree angle for a 41" at a bow?


----------



## MattsAlpha (Apr 9, 2012)

According to the Specialty Archery site a 45 degree would be correct. I would try a 3/32 for that size scope. If there is to much visible around the housing go down to 1/16.


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks! I'll order a 3/32 and try it out


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

If you are running the bar fully extended I would do the 1/16. That's just me though. I have a 29mm scope on a 6" bar fully extended and I'm using 3/64. I do have pretty good eyesight though.


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

Alright I don't have the best eyesight through my right eye (I shoot right handed) which is why I was looking at bigger peep.


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

just ordered a 1/16 #1 clarifier to put in the 1/8 peep. Hopefully it works


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Why don't you get the aperture kit with the different sizes so you can try & see what works for YOU as every ones eyes are different so it is you that has to say what works best. That is why the Specialty archery is so nice to use just screw 1 out & try another. Good shooting


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

it's pretty hard to recommend a peep sixe because it depends allot on the distance from scope to peep, and everybody has different eyesight and draw length.


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

I thought about the aperture kit, but it is relatively expensive and I want to have a clarifier. It would be very nice to decide which size works best, however. I just didn't want to spend the money on it. That's true. Somehow I didn't realize that draw length has an effect on it as well... my problem is that my shop doesn't carry many different peeps and doesn't carry any clarifiers, so I decided to just guess and order one online and if it doesn't fit, re-sell it and buy one that does. I just had no idea where to even start and couldn't buy one too small because my eyes aren't the best. Thanks for all of your advice!


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I have several 29mm scopes and I buy smallest aperture holes,
with a small drill I increase the hole size a bit larger to see a bigger gap around the scope, than I paint inside hole with grainy black paint like inside photo lenses to brake the reflections,
and I do this:









FYI if you planning to shoot outdoors a lot, along the day the light condition and amount is changing so may need 2-3 aperture holes, one for morning or inside a bush, one for noon time and eventually one for late afternoon, our pupils tweak that depth of view also we may want to center the scope to some outer OD


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

That's a good idea. I just moved and lost my drill. I'll have to get a new one and try that out. That's really smart. I most always shoot indoors, so that shouldn't be too much of a problem, but I'll get couple different sizes for when I do shoot outdoors. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

What kins of scope is that, by the way? That's a great looking setup


----------

